# FET at Chelsfield



## kel (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I'm a new member and would love to hear from anyone who is about to begin FET, especially if you are using Chelsfield Park Hospital.  I have attended Chelsfield before, I had one failed IVF attempt in 2002 and a second attempt that year worked and I now have a wonderful 2 year old daughter.

Bye for now

Kel


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Kel

I had my last FET in February at Chelsfield Park.  Was impressed with them as normal.  Anything you want to know please ask.

Wishing you the very best of luck and success.

Kate


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Kel

sorry I can't help with your reply.  But thanks for posting me on another post and saying of your success at Chelsfield.  We are hoping to get an appointment wiht Dr Hanna as have heard good things about her very shortly.

Superted


----------

